# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] ζευγαρι παπαγαλάκια μπάτζι

## billakos

Αγορασμένο απο pet shop τον Ιούνιο.
Το ανταλάσσω με θυληκό καναρίνι αχάτι κόκκινο μαζαικ του 2013
ή με ζευγαρώστρα 60άρα (με χώρισμα και συρτάρι) σε καλή κατάσταση
Εοικοινωνία με πμ

----------


## billakos

Παρακαλώ να κλείσει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------

